# Anyone running Pypes exhaust?



## System (7 mo ago)

It's sales tax weekend here in MA so I'm ordering a Pypes H Pipe exhaust to go in with the 428. Trying to decided which of their mufflers to go with. At first I was going to order the exhaust without mufflers and do Flowmaster Super 44s. However, I'm nervous that nostalgia is getting the best of me and they might drone too much. If I pick one of the 4 options of Pypes mufflers, it only adds about $100 to the price which is very reasonable for stainless mufflers. Anyways, I'm between their two quieter models. The quietest which is the Turbo Pro. (Dynomax turbo clone.) Then there is the Race Pro which sounds a little too raspy to me. Anyone have experience with either? Or perhaps the Flowmaster Super 44? Finding Pontiac sound clips is tough on YT and it's impossible to really compare even when you do. Is it straight piped, x piped, h piped? Etc. Here are a couple I found.

Turbo Pro:











Race Pro:






Super 44 (Not Pontiac though...):


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

I like the sound of the Turbo Pro within the Pypes line-up that you have presented. You did mention not wanting the drone effect. I think the sound is great. I too am looking at this line-up for my 428 which is in the build stage at this time.

My experience is with Flowmasters. I think the 44's will be much too much drone for your liking. I personally raced with a 5 inch case Flowmaster (30 series, which may not be offered anymore). I had one of the quietest cars (GT350, not a Pontiac) on the road course, but it was tuned to perfection and I still had plenty of sound coming out the back. Some drone was present, I think this is a commonality within the Flowmasters. I would say look at their 50 series big block series (also a 5 inch case). Anything with a 4 inch case is going to give more drone and more boom boom.

Tom


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have the 2.5" polished Pypes system with an x pipe and down pipes and Race Pro mufflers. Don't know how loud you want it but I like the sound and no droning but last winter I did add Doug's cutouts just for fun. You should get the system with the cutout y then you can always add later...those do drone at about 1900 rpms. I have some links of mine from my YouTube channel I can post or you can go to Baaad65


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

You knew I would have pictures 😉 the only thing with the Pypes cutout position is it lands them right in the middle of the doors, I thought it would be to loud so I cut mine in right before the mufflers. Hid the switch under the dash within reach....make your car into the Humbler 😎


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the insight guys! I agree on the Flows. I had the original 40 series on my 69 but then again, I was 21 years old then and I didn't mind drowning out the drone with a 2000w audio system. It's amazing I'm not deaf...

On the cutouts, I had thought about it. Might do it at a later date but right now mission creep is hurting the wallet pretty bad... Do you find your Race Masters sound like the clip of the brown Lemans I posted @Baaad65 ?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's a vid before the cutouts.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

And a couple after the cutouts.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I love the sound of the Race Pros on your car. Much better than on that Lemans. Cutouts are awesome too!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PYPES Exhaust


I went with Flowmstr HP-2’s as I like the old school Boom low freq sound like the old style cherry bombs had but these are much better as far as being an efficient vortex flow, I had a local Hot Rod Shop build the whole thing with high grade stainless, has a great sound now Pic was before the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> I love the sound of the Race Pros on your car. Much better than on that Lemans. Cutouts are awesome too!


It really depends on your motor and if you run headers, every car will be different. This system went in super easy, the Violators seemed to raspy and harsh and the Street Pros were to quiet and I wanted polished so I like the Race Pros, but sometimes you just want to be a little more reckless hence the cutouts 😉


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

OK @Baaad65. I'm sold. I will have Doug's ceramic coated headers. Now, Race Flow and stainless cutouts too. I think I'm going to go with the Granatelli stainless cut outs.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Your wife is going to hunt me down 🤣 I like the Doug's because the door slides up out of the way so there's no restrictions, most have a butterfly system and motors with plastic gears so do some research.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Your wife is going to hunt me down 🤣 I like the Doug's because the door slides up out of the way so there's no restrictions, most have a butterfly system and motors with plastic gears so do some research.



My damn wife was behind me when I watched the videos and is the one who INSISTED that the cutouts were a must have! (We had captain's call on a boat years ago and it was just as cool...) 

As to the Dougs, I was reading reviews about them having plastic gears and failing in short order. I wonder if they've upgraded since...


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

PS: Did you run the 14" or 18" Race Pros? They have two versions now.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> cutouts


B


System said:


> My damn wife was behind me when I watched the videos and is the one who INSISTED that the cutouts were a must have! (We had captain's call on a boat years ago and it was just as cool...)
> 
> As to the Dougs, I was reading reviews about them having plastic gears and failing in short order. I wonder if they've upgraded since...


Ha ha, she's a keeper...I think I did read they upgraded them and with putting them before the mufflers reduced the heat.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> PS: Did you run the 14" or 18" Race Pros? They have two versions now.


Well I got them in 2018 so I think they only had the 18" but 14" would be a little louder 👍


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Decisions decisions. I may go with the 14" Turbo Pro and then I have the cutouts when I want to get loud.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)




----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Decisions decisions. I may go with the 14" Turbo Pro and then I have the cutouts when I want to get loud.


I just got home from a show and measured and I do have the 14", just hope the Turbo Pros aren't too quiet, my Race Pros aren't that loud except maybe at wot.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Idk about those butterfly cutouts, think they tend to leak and there's a lot of Chinese ones.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I figure it's the best of both worlds this way. Lower sound levels when cruising and the ability to pop open the cutouts for some serious sound when needed. It's really hard to tell from sound clips. Your Race Pros sound very similar to the Turbo Pros in the Pypes video. IDK... I wish I could hear all in person but it's not happening...


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

So, I ordered it all tonight. Jegs pissed me off again though. They refused to acknowledge MA sales tax free weekend. They were still cheaper than Summit so I ordered anyways but... I'll be calling on Monday and trying to work my way up the chain to management/accounting to get my 98 bucks back.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I run the Pypes X pipe and 2.5" with the Violators. One day I'll remove it all and put the 3" on it with Violators.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

That would be too loud for me sir but I understand the appeal. I currently have welded Thrush mufflers on there which are like the original Flowmaster 40s. Sound great at idle but bores a hole in my head at 2800-2200 RPM. Plus, I'm doing a decent audio install when it gets back from the shop so I want to be able to heard it...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> That would be too loud for me sir but I understand the appeal. I currently have welded Thrush mufflers on there which are like the original Flowmaster 40s. Sound great at idle but bores a hole in my head at 2800-2200 RPM. Plus, I'm doing a decent audio install when it gets back from the shop so I want to be able to heard it...


My car is actually very quiet and I can easily have a conversation from a stop all the way up through 85 mph cruises


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Well, I got my sales tax refund today. Jegs has redeemed themselves.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I just went to a show today 30 miles each way and I love how the Race Pros sound, we could talk no problem with no droning but when I pound the go pedal it sounds great. I open the cutouts going into a show just to be a showoff. Go with the Race Pros, army has just lost his hearing from the chainsaws and bass playing and x wife 🤣


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I got the turbos. I'm sure I'll be fine with them but it's only $100 for the mufflers vs. the pipes alone so if I'm not, I can always change later. I really think the best balance is the turbos for driving and the cutouts for sound. The closer you get to cutouts with loud mufflers, the more useless the cutouts are. That's just me though.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Baaad65 said:


> Idk about those butterfly cutouts, think they tend to leak and there's a lot of Chinese ones.


My "first set" I got from Pypes definitely fell into this category. They didn't leak, but I did find that the silly things use -plastic- gears in their actuator mechanism and they fought me big time over their supposed "warranty". I'm now running QTP's and they're much better.






Bear


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> My "first set" I got from Pypes definitely fell into this category. The didn't leak, but I did find that the silly things use -plastic- gears in their actuator mechanism and they fought me big time over their supposed "warranty". I'm now running QTP's and they're much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw the build video. thought i was the only one that takes that long to build a car. time flies. car turned out perfect.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ponchonlefty said:


> saw the build video. thought i was the only one that takes that long to build a car. time flies. car turned out perfect.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm not so sure about the 'perfect' part, but all in all I think it turned out ok.


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> I have the 2.5" polished Pypes system with an x pipe and down pipes and Race Pro mufflers. Don't know how loud you want it but I like the sound and no droning but last winter I did add Doug's cutouts just for fun. You should get the system with the cutout y then you can always add later...those do drone at about 1900 rpms. I have some links of mine from my YouTube channel I can post or you can go to Baaad65
> View attachment 156436
> View attachment 156437
> View attachment 156438


What made you decide for the X pipe over the H pipe? Not sure if its true but does the H pipe really add more power / torque on the low end than X pipe? I'm looking for options on replacing my exhasut system on my 67. Love the cutouts!!!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Yes the H is supposed to help more down low and the X up higher in the RPM range.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PDub said:


> What made you decide for the X pipe over the H pipe? Not sure if its true but does the H pipe really add more power / torque on the low end than X pipe? I'm looking for options on replacing my exhasut system on my 67. Love the cutouts!!!


I don't think Pypes offered an H pipe in the kit I have.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

H is indeed a newer option from Pypes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PDub said:


> What made you decide for the X pipe over the H pipe? Not sure if its true but does the H pipe really add more power / torque on the low end than X pipe? I'm looking for options on replacing my exhasut system on my 67. Love the cutouts!!!


I would be VERY cautious about the exhaust on a 67. I've had three full systems and five sets of mufflers on my 67, in the last two years.

I wanted the 3 inch but Pypes continually talked me out of them, and so did the rest of... "THE INTERNET"... So I continually battled with lackluster sound, and mediocre performance. It was VERY frustrating and ridiculously expensive.

Finally, I said screw everyone and added a 2nd set of mufflers, right off my x pipe. Now the car sounds like a GTO and I swear it added 25 HP. The increase in performance is completely unbelievable!!

So yes, larger pipes cause you to lose torque down the bottom, but do you really need any more torque on a 400 with 3:36's? No, you don't.

It was the single best mod I ever did to the car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Another thing is, all of these exhaust mods are relative. Dont expect to notice any gains at all, unless the rest of the car is able to exploit them.


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> I would be VERY cautious about the exhaust on a 67. I've had three full systems and five sets of mufflers on my 67, in the last two years.
> 
> I wanted the 3 inch but Pypes continually talked me out of them, and so did the rest of... "THE INTERNET"... So I continually battled with lackluster sound, and mediocre performance. It was VERY frustrating and ridiculously expensive.
> 
> ...


What mufflers did you end up going with? I have 2.25" straight pipes right now. Also running 3:36's. My engine is being rebuilt to a 468 so I'm not sure if I should plan on replacing or keeping my current exhaust system. If I'm going to replace it, I would rather do it now without the engine installed.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

With a 468 I would think 2.25 is a little small but like army stated you have to have the correct sizes before the exhaust system. Are the heads going to be modified to flow, are you using exhaust manifolds or headers and what size?? I did 2.5" with after market ram air exhaust manifolds w/ a 2.5" outlet. I always heard and read that 3" exhaust was for 500hp and over plus it's more costly than 2.5" and harder to fit under the car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PDub said:


> What mufflers did you end up going with? I have 2.25" straight pipes right now. Also running 3:36's. My engine is being rebuilt to a 468 so I'm not sure if I should plan on replacing or keeping my current exhaust system. If I'm going to replace it, I would rather do it now without the engine installed.


I have two and a half inch pipes with an X and violator mufflers. It was still too quiet so I added cutouts with silencers off the X. I had magnaflows, Flowmaster two Chambers, and every Pypes mufflers there was. They were all too quiet. The tailpipes are probably 7 ft long on that car. They're going to silence it and put the noise far from your ears


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> With a 468 I would think 2.25 is a little small but like army stated you have to have the correct sizes before the exhaust system. Are the heads going to be modified to flow, are you using exhaust manifolds or headers and what size?? I did 2.5" with after market ram air exhaust manifolds w/ a 2.5" outlet. I always heard and read that 3" exhaust was for 500hp and over plus it's more costly than 2.5" and harder to fit under the car.


Agreed. He's going to have more torque than anybody could ever ask for, but then he's going to have no ability to flow in the money spot... unless he goes with at least 3 in. However, that is just my opinion based on my experience with the same car and gearing


----------



## Ricks68 (6 mo ago)

System said:


> It's sales tax weekend here in MA so I'm ordering a Pypes H Pipe exhaust to go in with the 428. Trying to decided which of their mufflers to go with. At first I was going to order the exhaust without mufflers and do Flowmaster Super 44s. However, I'm nervous that nostalgia is getting the best of me and they might drone too much. If I pick one of the 4 options of Pypes mufflers, it only adds about $100 to the price which is very reasonable for stainless mufflers. Anyways, I'm between their two quieter models. The quietest which is the Turbo Pro. (Dynomax turbo clone.) Then there is the Race Pro which sounds a little too raspy to me. Anyone have experience with either? Or perhaps the Flowmaster Super 44? Finding Pontiac sound clips is tough on YT and it's impossible to really compare even when you do. Is it straight piped, x piped, h piped? Etc. Here are a couple I found.
> 
> Turbo Pro:
> 
> ...


I have a 68’ with a 428 that’s bored .30 over with a Ram Air 4 cam grind and Performer heads.
1 7/8” exhaust tubes and 3” stainless X Pypes
with Violator mufflers. I get serious looks when I’m idling through a crowd full of high end cars. 
I’m in my mid 60’s and the sound level is enjoyable. Any of the milder mufflers will suit you fine I’m sure 👍


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

I’m running Pypes Race Pros with 2 1/2” stainless (no X or H) behind my stock 350 motor. Sounds pretty good at idle but I definitely have a droning issue at cruising speeds. A little quieter would be okay with me so I might look into Spintech Sportsman’s with the extra baffle for an even quieter muffler, not sure yet. Definitely going to run dumps for when I need it louder. I’ll worry about changing my exhaust after I yank the 350 and drop in the 455. Then I’ll have a better idea for a game plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad (Jan 15, 2016)

You might want to consider Borla mufflers if you haven't pulled the trigger on the Flowmasters yet. I went round and round with this same situation on my car and with all due respect to Flowmaster and the other performance mufflers, the Borlas give you a more throaty, mellower sound and not the "empty can" sound on the revs like the Flowmasters. It's a personal choice and I was going to go the Flowmaster route until I listened to Borlas. They are more expensive, but but being on the other side of 45, I liked the sound.


----------

